# Corporate Lease Available, Terrell Co, GA



## sowegabirds (Apr 30, 2021)

Whole farm available for lease for the upcoming hunting season September through May 2022.  Farm is in Terrell County, GA.

Lease will include 
570 acres of pine upland, hardwoods and small amounts of creek lowland.
Farm House with 4 beds, 3 bath, and pool
Sleeps 8 with 8 queen beds.
All utilities and maintenance included
Grill, smoker and fish fryer

Property is an excellent site for deer, turkey hunting.  Dove and Quail hunting can be made available.  Would make a great central point for corporate group seeking to entertain and hunt multiple surrounding quail farms.  Deer hunt morning and evening, quail hunt the afternoons.  Easy location to travel from anywhere with room to bunk multiple hosts and guests. Catering can be made available. Deer management can be made available (ie, food plots, feeders, stands.) House keeping can be made available.

Property can be made available to a small group of hunters of 4 or less.  Access would only be available to nuclear family of the group (lives at home, under 18 and spouse).

Price is opening at $33,000.

Please email for the fine print or further details.  Lease is for 6months access.  All personal effects will have to be removed during Jan-Feb break for repairs and cleaning.  Access would reopen for turkey season.


----------



## Schelycounty353535 (Aug 21, 2021)

sowegabirds said:


> Whole farm available for lease for the upcoming hunting season September through May 2022.  Farm is in Terrell County, GA.
> 
> Lease will include
> 570 acres of pine upland, hardwoods and small amounts of creek lowland.
> ...


(Hey there my name is Roger Harvey just wondering if anybody has leased this property if so do there need another good member my number is +1-904-408-2665 looking for a quality hunting club to join I have a wife and two little girls that like to hunt Thank you for your time


----------



## Broadheads And Bullets (Feb 8, 2022)

Message Sent


----------



## Bamagrad85 (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm interested in a membership if an opening exist and the dues are right. My kids are grown so there's no one hunting with me. Please advise 251-752-7969. I live in Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## sowegabirds (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for the interest fellas. Unfortunately we do not manage the members/users, that is the discretion of the single leasee.  We’re happy to let them know there are folks looking though.

It does appear that the property will be available for the 22-23 season.


----------



## DynamicDennis (Feb 15, 2022)

sowegabirds said:


> Thanks for the interest fellas. Unfortunately we do not manage the members/users, that is the discretion of the single leasee.  We’re happy to let them know there are folks looking though.
> 
> It does appear that the property will be available for the 22-23 season.


I sent you a message can I have a number to call and discuss very interested


----------



## mainframe142 (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m interested! Where at in Terrell county ? What are the boundaries?


----------



## TRW (Jun 5, 2022)

I am interested in a long term lease if Interested. Trophy minded age structure guys. All family. Give me a call 770-560-7046


----------



## crmason1 (Aug 9, 2022)

hi,
is this still available?


----------



## johnpoulan83 (Aug 13, 2022)

Still available?


----------

